# Purple Hull Peas How Its Done!



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

This guy has the right idea. Next year I hope to grow enough to stock my pantry with a good supply of pint jars of PHP.

Shelling Purple Hull Peas Vegetable Garden


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

Here's the vid he made last year where he shows how he cans the peas in pint jars..

Purple Hull Peas Picking, Shelling, Canning


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Very cool! Wonder what he paid for the motorized sheller?


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

The one he has there is a Taylor..
$485 
http://homesteadharvest.com/taylor-pea-sheller.html


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Google "Taylor Manufacturing pea sheller" and you can get it for 399.00


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

RiverRat1962 said:


> The one he has there is a Taylor..
> $485
> http://homesteadharvest.com/taylor-pea-sheller.html


I'm going down Bird road in the morning off of hwy 146 to Mr. Duffs and picking me some purple hulls at daylight in the morning, early.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

RiverRat1962 said:


> This guy has the right idea. Next year I hope to grow enough to stock my pantry with a good supply of pint jars of PHP.


RiverRat,

Have you ever tried the chowder peas? I've also liked PHP but now I'm totally converted over to chowders. Lady at the feed store told me about them this year....and said she now doesn't grow anything else. She was right on.

Also, she told me the best way to keep them is to freeze them. Have many quart sized bags of them in the freezer now and look forward to enjoying them all winter. Great eating.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a sheller and vaccum sealer but can't find any peas. Anybody know of some in the Conroe or Huntsville area?


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

HydraSports said:


> I have a sheller and vaccum sealer but can't find any peas. Anybody know of some in the Conroe or Huntsville area?


You might try Henderson Feed in Conroe. I have bought some seed there before, but I don't know if they have purple hulls or not. I am sure you can order some on the web too most likely. You should have time still to get some in. I planted my purple hulls when my green beans were done 2 or 3 weeks ago. I know rareseeds.com has a six week purple hull heirloom that I want to try next year, but the last time I checked they were out. Good luck.

Tate


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

Meadowlark said:


> RiverRat,
> 
> Have you ever tried the chowder peas? I've also liked PHP but now I'm totally converted over to chowders. Lady at the feed store told me about them this year....and said she now doesn't grow anything else. She was right on.
> 
> Also, she told me the best way to keep them is to freeze them. Have many quart sized bags of them in the freezer now and look forward to enjoying them all winter. Great eating.


I've never heard of those. I've had crowder peas before, they're excellent.


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

HydraSports said:


> I have a sheller and vaccum sealer but can't find any peas. Anybody know of some in the Conroe or Huntsville area?


If you meant you're interested in buying some fresh peas from a farmer I seen some on craigslist in the farm and garden section. They're expensive though..

http://houston.craigslist.org/grd/1776055061.html


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Pea Sheller*

My pea sheller cost a bunch more that $400!:smile:

It's a family event when I round up the family to shell peas. We hand shell them which isn't hard at all.

We put them in quart jars and pressure can them.

They don't last all winter in spite of increasing the size of my patch each year! C2


----------

